# Grabbing Video Output To OBS



## Abszol (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello, 

So I primarily work with Java so bare with me on this, I do know quite a bit of C/C++ but not enough for development for OBS.

What I am looking for is the ability/function that creates the image preview you see on your OBS stream window, basically I would like to know what's creating the frame by frame imagery for the Window.

The reason, I will be using Java to bring this function into my Java program and capture each frame to create a separate video for individual clips, kind of like the replay buffer in a way. 

Originally I was going to grab the FileOutputStream to the recording folder to that file but that could be falling through due to limitations with Windows not allowing multiple programs open the same file for reading while being written to. 

Anyways thank you if you can help/point me into the direction of that function/file.


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2016)

I gave you the function/file to allow shared file opening in the other thread.  I'm curious as to why you created a new thread


----------



## Abszol (Jun 19, 2016)

Jim said:


> I gave you the function/file to allow shared file opening in the other thread.  I'm curious as to why you created a new thread


This was before the other thread =] When I came up with another idea


----------



## Wesley Osborn (Jun 20, 2016)

Well I had recently managed to obtain the queried device's frame internally with obs_get_source_frame...However, this was a total shit show. Highly recommend what Jim had advised earlier. Create a filter (check async_Frame_delay or something like that for reference). You can copy the frame within your filter and pass the bitmap along. You'll need to access the data subset of the obs_source_frame returned as it will be your pointer containing your desired info.


----------

